Ask HN: You can only recommend 1 Tech book – name it - mrburton
======
tracer4201
Designing Data Intensive Applications by Martin Kleppman

------
gashaw
Programming on Purpose - Essays on Software Design, by P.J Plauger

------
deepaksurti
Practical Common Lisp - Peter Seibel

[1] [http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/](http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/)

------
jordhy
The Art of Computer Programming - by Donald Knuth

~~~
poormystic
The Art of Electronics, by Horowitz & Hill

------
animesh
Refactoring by Martin Fowler.

